# Lavender porcelain



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Guess I spelled that right. Where can I get a few chickens in this color? I prefer a large breed not bantam. I want to breed this into my chickens. I this it is simply beautiful. I just don't want to loose size in the eggs or production capabilities. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck on your search. I dont know much about genetics yet but wish you luck. If I were to look for Lavender chicks I would maybe check craigslist or google to find breeders.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you tried places like Myers Hatchery? They have a wide selection and will ship eggs or chicks.


----------

